

Planning for a Crush of Startups - drm237
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/oct2007/sb20071019_378998.htm?chan=smallbiz_smallbiz+index+page_top+stories
This week's Web roundup: Paul Graham predicts a glut of new ventures, a survey on the small-biz vote points Republican, and more
======
gibsonf1
PG: Was this something the magazine initiated, or a PR effort from your side?
(If you don't mind my asking)

~~~
bootload
_"... something the magazine initiated, or a PR effort from your side? ..."_

Most probably a critique of the article ~
<http://www.paulgraham.com/webstartups.html> There are no direct quotes
inferring contact and the only refernces are to the article itself. if you
look at his interests, blog and website (what is the diff b/w website & blog?)
you'll see the interest in startups and ideas.

\- <http://www.businessweek.com/bios/David_E._Gumpert.htm>

\- <http://www.thecompletepatient.com/>

\- <http://www.davidgumpert.com/>

Compare the article with this one by the same journo ~
[http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/sep2007/sb20070...](http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/sep2007/sb20070928_701012.htm)

